# best adjustable heater for 2 gal



## harchambeault (May 20, 2012)

The preset Tetra heater from Walmart doesn't raise the temp of my tank higher than 75 (yes, you warned me :-?) So I'm looking at the Hydor Theo 25w, or Viaaqua Quartz 50w on Amazon. Any recommendations for heaters? I can't get my new boy to eat, hoping raising his temp will make him happier...
Thanks


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I've heard of Good Reviews from Hydor. Do you really want an Adjustable one?
Small Tanks can easily Overheat. I think you should get the Heaters that reach a Certain Temperature, Such as 76F or 78F. They reach to that Temperature, and then stop. And if the Temperature starts to drop, it heats again. I have that type Heater. It only reaches 76F, but I guess it will do. Good Luck with Heating!!!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I got the Hydor THEO Submersible Aquarium Heater 25W on amazon less than a month and have been very happy with it.

LINK: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLPG8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

I would recommend an adjustable over the non-adjustable. When Guppy got Ich I had to raise the temperature to 86F which helped a speed up his recovert. without the ability to adjust I would not be able to do that. I now have it set to 79 and it is doing just fine.

Granted my experience with it is not very long, but it has been a life saver so I still recommend it.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I have always used the Hydors. I just bought 2 50W off of foster/smith for $17 each!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I must second and third the Hydors, it keeps my boy at 81 degrees steady.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Another reliable brand is the Elite brand.


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

I LOVE the hydor - it acts the same way as the other ones, you set it, the tank reaches that temp, and then it shuts off. I have found that in my small tank the number on the dial does not exactly match the temperature, but the point is that the heater is very precise as opposed to accurate, which is important. Keeps my tank at a perfect 80.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Micho said:


> Another reliable brand is the Elite brand.


Agree! I have the elite adustable 25 W and worked beautifully in ym 2 gal. always kept it aroudn where I set it( 80-81)
now I am using it in my 6 gal and it is workign too


----------

